# When is Logging Season???!?!?!?



## pawnworld007 (Feb 19, 2012)

They're always talking about racing against a clock on the TV series Ax Men, how they have to get all their timber off the mountain before the "season" closes, but I have searched high and low on the internet and found absolutely nothing as to when a logging season starts and stops. Is this just something they talk about for added excitement on the show or is there actually a season that opens and closes, like a hunting season?


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2012)

In my area it means when the roads will handle the trucks to get the jogs out or logging can go on during the drier winter months if the logs can be left on the ground. It all has to do with soil moisture and how many PSI the ground wil hold. In Russia it means when ever trees can be stolen. Have nice day.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 19, 2012)

For a TV show, it might be the TV season?

In real life, if it gets too dry in the summer, no logging due to fire danger...

Industrial Fire Precaution Levels...
COIDC - Central Oregon Interagency Dispatch Center

Then also too much snow or wind blowing. They will shut down if the wind is blowing too strong. Trees tend to fall on trucks and people when the wind kicks up!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2012)

Billy_Bob said:


> For a TV show, it might be the TV season?
> 
> In real life, if it gets too dry in the summer, no logging due to fire danger...
> 
> ...



I forgot about Red Flag days. We may have lots this year!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2012)

The "season" is getting shorter, with small bag limits, getting tags is a costly and lengthy process.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 19, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I forgot about Red Flag days. We may have lots this year!



'Round here it'll likely be nuts -- in addition to weather anomalies, we have crazy tonnage of red slash to worry about as a result of January's ice storm. I suspect that it'll be a busy summer.


----------



## slowp (Feb 19, 2012)

The Season is when the new logger boys are introduced to Society. They dress up in their best rigging clothes and White Ox gloves and waltz around the shop in the wee hours of the morning....

Naw. 

If you are unfortunate to have to log in the National Forest, there are many seasons. Spotted Owl shut down starts on March 1 and goes until July 1 unless there is a real nest in the area and then it goes till September.
Danger of killing Salmon begins anywhere from October and then ends when the rainy season is thought to stop--about June. 
Marbled Murrelet season ties in with the owl and goes through September. However, you may operate if you wait an hour after sunrise to start and quit an hour before sunset starting in August.
Bald Eagle nesting is Jan 1 to ???June or July.
Winter Range shut down is November 1 to May 1? Elk Calving takes it into June.

That leaves July, August, and September as "the season" and there are usually shutdowns in August and September for fire danger. So that makes July "the season".

Of course, all these do not apply all over, and some waivers can be given, except the Spotted Owl restriction is pretty much sacred. The logger has to do or hire somebody to do surveys (go out and hoot for owls) for two years in a row before that can be waived. 

So, if you want to stay in business, you need to log on state and private land. The haul roads are rocked, and if a yarder is used, fire danger, snow, landslides, market conditions and being sick of the downpour are about all that will shut it down. The conclusion? There is no "season".


----------



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2012)

Rocked roads? What's that?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> The Season is when the new logger boys are introduced to Society. They dress up in their best rigging clothes and White Ox gloves and waltz around the shop in the wee hours of the morning....



Pictures please! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 19, 2012)

Here in New England it means "Mud season", or "Quota imposed", or the snow is just too damn deep to continue...mostly for hand crews on that last one. When the snow gets too deep to cut, I shovel roofs.


----------



## Rounder (Feb 19, 2012)

Mostly just reality TV baloney. It the roads get tore up too bad, and logs can't be got to the mill, we get shut down. Big boss can only sit on so much wage paid out with nothing coming in. Fire danger can shut us down, but only if it gets to the point that they actually shut the woods down.

As for reality TV/AxHoles.........I don't work for that barber-chairing/ fiber-pulling Montana crew.....and I've never heard of them before.............


----------



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2012)

Logging season starts tomorrow...and right early, too. It might end before noon or it might go awhile. Pay no attention to that AxMen stuff...it relates to logging like Taco Bell relates to Mexican food. Just a pale imitation with added spice that doesn't do anything but make you uncomfortable.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 19, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> As for reality TV/AxHoles.........I don't work for that barber-chairing/ fiber-pulling Montana crew.....and I've never heard of them before.............



We've had a wet warm winter so we've been super slow, thatsort of makes for shut down. 

Sam, I never figured you worked for those dip####s. aren't you supposed to get over not being as cool as you think you are some time in about 10th grade? About the same time you realize its way better to be really good at what you do and who you are?


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 19, 2012)

always in season here, just a question of good or bad-

during breakup in the spring, no overload permits are issued for the roads, which can cut into profit as the loads must be smaller, on the other hand sometimes the mill prices go up because of this


----------



## chucker (Feb 20, 2012)

????? everyday ! that im not fishing, hunting or on vacation... otherwise i never knew there was such a thing as logging season... on the other hand there is a rain season, mud season, snow season and of course....my reason!!


----------



## plasticweld (Feb 20, 2012)

I am on a job now that will end as soon as the town post the road for spring thaw, it is normally from March 15 till May 15 depending on the weather. Last year I had truck loads of logs beside the road that could not be hauled until they opened the road up in May, I did try hauling a few early in morning only to be threatened with tickets from the sheriff if I did anymore


----------

